# She Finally Got Me



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

It's healing nicely, 6 days later


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Who and what exactly is she?

You're gonna have to resize to smaller than 1000 kb or whatever


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Feefa said:


> Who and what exactly is she?


lol, my sanchezi (not sure she is a she)


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Gimme pics!


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice ! I wanna see the battle wounds.


----------



## CanadianBacon (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

The pics dont show up and I dont have photobucket or anything. If anyone care too PM me your email and Ill send them to you...or tell me how to load them from my camera format.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Soul Assassin said:


> The pics dont show up and I dont have photobucket or anything. If anyone care too PM me your email and Ill send them to you...or tell me how to load them from my camera format.


Got it thanks Feefa!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Jesus I didn't expect that much blood! Surprising!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

MPG said:


> Jesus I didn't expect that much blood! Surprising!


It's deeper than it looks; right into the meat. It would not stop bleeding for 10 minutes. Still cant beleive the little sh*t dit it. She usually bumps my fingers but she never actually bit b4. It's kind of my fault b/c I never pay attention to where she is. Now I'll start. Could not find the piece so I think she ate it, lol.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah you can kinda tell how deep it is by looking at the pic. Nice!!!


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

daaammmn.......who knew ! good pic mann looks painful i'll be paying better attention from now on, thanks to you


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

just how big is your sanchez


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

Serves you right for man handling her driftwood!

Hope it heals nicely for you.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That will learn ya!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Always keep a close eye on them


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Power to the sanchezis









But seriously, looks painful... another reminder to keep an eye on piranhas


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i learn that mistake the hard way too







..my elong took a good nip at me


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Well that sucks...


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

thats a nice battle wound and a great story to tell people........


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)




----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

very very nice


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

LOL. my cut will not stop bleeding every time I take the old bandade off and my fanily thinks that piranhas have poison in them and that is the reason why it does not stop bleeding, LOL.

In all honesty it is a pain to deal with the cut b/c it is so deep, I'm lucky that my sanchezi is only about 5" and not 22" like Frank...Frank would probably allow me to get a handicap parking pass...piranhas are no joke.

It's good to get humbled once in a while.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Drip a little blood in the tank... little guy should go nuts

saw it on river monsters they get pretty active when they smell blood

any pics of your beast I want to see


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

This is the culprit...


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Go to a feed or co-op center and buy a product called Clotisol. Its meant for animals to help stop the bleeding of cuts. It also has some anti bacterial properties in it.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Soul Assassin said:


> It's kind of my fault b/c I never pay attention to where she is. Now I'll start.* Could not find the piece so I think she ate it, lol.*


I'm sorry to tell you this but your piranha is now a "Man-eater". It's tasted human flesh so things will never be the same...

Painful looking bite. And not in a good spot either...its going to take quite some time to heal correctly being on that knuckle.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

I just got missed by my Gold,1st time ever since i had him that he showed any aggession,he was always either shy or scared every time i put my hand in his tank but just last nite i was working in his tank and at the last second i saw him coming at me and just got out of his way by like an inch.Guess he is feeling his oates now.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Good looking fish you got there


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the tip KSLS but I got some other stuff that is also working well.

Lifer, now that she's a man-eater maybe I should put her down...lol.

Redsoxfan, watch those fingers...there is not a lot of pain but it is a pain to deal with; especially on the knuckle.

Thanks ____, those pics dont do her justice...


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok so that proves that a small P can take out an eraser size chunk of meat. I tell everyone my pygos are bunch of puppies but my manny I dont take my eyes off him if I have limbs in the tank. Even then hes has manages to flick of my hand a couple times each time thinking Id have something like your hand. Nasty little bite he got out of ya.


----------



## Rhomofo (Oct 10, 2007)

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Be carefull next time or it could be worst! I think everytime it sees your finger now it will get hungry!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

I learned my lesson and will be a lot more careful from now on


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats you got your first bite now get some more


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

duster1971 said:


> Congrats you got your first bite now get some more


lol, and how many do you have?


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Who's next...


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

lol my little elong bit me a couple of days ago....if he was bigger than an inch he woulda did some damage but he didnt even tear the skin lol


----------

